# The Mousse thread



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You want photos? I've got Chocolate Mousse for you!





















or


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Very cute Kimberly. I love all the pix that you downloaded of Mousse

When does he start his show career?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Could I have some more of the last one please?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I'd be more than happy to have ANY of the Mousse (Mousses?) you have pictured :biggrin1:

Awww... He's so handsome! I love that "hair in the eyes" look. Thanks for the updated pix.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oh Kimberly you are so funny. I will also take seconds and thirds of the last one. He is so YUMMY looking. So handsome with that casual look in his eyes. ound: More please and THANK YOU.*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very deliciously handsome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is maturing so nicely! And keeping the rich color! Did you pick a full name yet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, for one of his first shows, we're going to be flying out of state next month so his Daddy Momma can see him. I'll post more info on that later.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Look! Found a Mousse in the jungle!

















Yummy salmon treats!









"Who me? Why do you keep calling me Goofball?"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ooooooooohhhhh, how gorgeous! Mind you, that last dessert photo has me drooling!!!! :biggrin1: He's a cutie and I love all that hair in his face. Reminds me of Ricky before I trimmed him last year. I LOVE that look! He's a beautiful goofball. 

Leslie, you mean "Meese", don't you? ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, he's adorable!! I love his rich chocolate color.
IWACP!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, now here are some cleaned up Mousse pictures. I took these after his bath.

The first image isn't very clear, but you can see how fluffy he is after his bath. He has a great puppy coat, but I'm going to have to learn how to work with his hair without making it looked slicked down or overgroomed.

















Cleaned up version of his jungle picture









Poofy head!









Mousse, up close and personal


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm going to end the new pictures with this crazy one. I was waving a toy in front of him and he was hoping to get his mouth around it.









_"Let me at it!"_


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I WANT HIM!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh what a yummy Mousse au chocolat that Mousse-Puppy is! :hungry:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh he is absolutely delicious! He gave me a big smile today! I really really love his rich color. He looks so soft and fresh!:big squeeze::hug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

wooooooooooooooow.... is he gorgeous, or what?? Chocolate Mousse...what a wonderful mid-day treat... and no calories either!

Kimberly, I have a question about his gorgeous coat. He looks to have the same type coat as my Roxie. Like a big pouf ball. How do you keep the hair brushed out of his eyes (like in the last group of photos)? Do you put a gel or something in it and blow it back? Roxies looks adorable falling in her face but I miss her eyes and think she'd see better if it was back. I've tried top knots (can't do 'em) and barrets and clips which she manages to pull out in minutes.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mousse is just gorgeous, his coat is so thick and fluffy and gorgeous makes me want to run my fingers through it. And I absolutely love his golden eyes, just beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Kimberly, I have a question about his gorgeous coat. He looks to have the same type coat as my Roxie. Like a big pouf ball. How do you keep the hair brushed out of his eyes (like in the last group of photos)? Do you put a gel or something in it and blow it back? Roxies looks adorable falling in her face but I miss her eyes and think she'd see better if it was back. I've tried top knots (can't do 'em) and barrets and clips which she manages to pull out in minutes.


After his bath, I dried his hair with my dryer as I was combing it back. Just as we were at the end of the grooming, I went back to his head hair for a final blow dry to do a finish on it. Then I used my hand. Mousse has very fine hair, but a lot of it, so when you smooth it back with the heat of your hand, it will hold in place for a few seconds (that's when I snapped the photos). I prefer a silkier coat, but the silky coats do not stay out of the eyes well at all because the hairs slip around. If I were to condition his coat more, it would be prettier to see, but it wouldn't stay out of his eyes either.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kimberly,

He is so gorgeous!

I love the new pictures!!!

BIg hugs to you and your crew....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> After his bath, I dried his hair with my dryer as I was combing it back. Just as we were at the end of the grooming, I went back to his head hair for a final blow dry to do a finish on it. Then I used my hand. Mousse has very fine hair, but a lot of it, so when you smooth it back with the heat of your hand, it will hold in place for a few seconds (that's when I snapped the photos). I prefer a silkier coat, but the silky coats do not stay out of the eyes well at all because the hairs slip around. If I were to condition his coat more, it would be prettier to see, but it wouldn't stay out of his eyes either.


ahhhhh.... so that was just a quick moment in time!  Thanks for your quick answer. Roxies coat looks like it is changing and getting more wavy and silkier instead of what it is like now. But I guess either I'm going to have to learn to top knots or she's going to have to learn to wear a barrette. Or I'll break down and cut her some bangs!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, his coat has really kept the colour!!
I love the few silver hairs on his chin! a nice touch!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is just beautiful!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh. my. goodness. That boy is so gorgeous! I love, love, love that picture with his little tongue showing. Those of us who are lucky to have seen Mousse at playdates can tell you he's as fantastic in personality as he is stunning in appearance. That little boy walks in like he owns the place (and why not?)! He oozes cockiness and confidence, with a "look at me" attitude. Even when he was an itty bitty thing, he got right in and played with the older dogs. Mousse is a keeper for sure!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimberly, is he as much fun as he looks? He looks like the kind of puppy that would always get into things and look at you afterward like "WHAT?"


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kimberly I love that goofy poof ball of yours! I cant believe how big he is now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Now that is a chocolate dessert I want!!!!!!!!!!!! Love that face!!!!! He is the first TRUE chocalate I have ever seen up close and personal and I love what I see.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

oooh, yum yum!!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*OMG, I'm in LOVE!! *







No kidding. My heart actually aches when I see those last pictures of Mousse. It would be amazing if I could meet him in person one day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ His coat looks to be very much like Tori's; very fine, soft, a bit wavy and a lot of it. Maybe they're related somehow? :biggrin1: Do you use the Pure Paws and CH on him?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I certainly do love *all* things chocolate and that boy is no exception!:biggrin1:
Very handsome!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

what a cute little chocolate teddy bear!!! Cocotini would love to play with him- I just showed her his pictures-she's licking the screen!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow! His head hair has gone wild! Growing like mad!!!

I showed hubby and Nick the photos of Mousse - we couldn't believe it! He's really growing up! 
*
Moussemoussemoussemoussemousse!!!!!*


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

WOW. He is DARK. That is a very chocolate chocolate !


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

He has the cutest face!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay guys, not only is he absolutely STUNNING, he has the most fun, loving, playful, hysterical personality. He literally "body slams" into you from a run for loving. It's hilarious to body slammed by such a wee one. Kimberly, you have amazing dogs!!!! Jubilee, the girly pup of Kimberly's I was lucky to meet, was soooo sweet I had a hard time not stealing her, but I think Kimberly may have noticed. IWAKImberlyPuppy!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Yummy!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Kimberly~ His coat looks to be very much like Tori's; very fine, soft, a bit wavy and a lot of it. Maybe they're related somehow? :biggrin1: Do you use the Pure Paws and CH on him?


Yes, I use the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner on him. (Just in case others aren't sure what we are talking about.)

Today, I took Mousse and Jubilee to a very large puppy match where we had an entry of 10 Havanese. We had a really fun time with Kathy, Elaine, Kristine & Joy (both of Colina Havanese) and a couple others, spending all day there. Mousse ended up with Best of Breed in the puppy competition and got a Group 3! (I didn't expect to get anything with the competition we had, so that was a huge surprise.) 
Kathy's Gracie took Best of Breed in the Bred-By & Adult competition. Wooo Hooo!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Way to go, Mousse!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Congrats Kimberly- sounds like he is starting out like Piaget!!!

Kathy- WOO HOO! I think that is a sign Gracie should be in the Bred by class 

Sounds like a nice time for everyone to spend together- who is gonna share pics???


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He's a cutie Kimberly and I love the rich color he has.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Kimberly~ His coat looks to be very much like Tori's; very fine, soft, a bit wavy and a lot of it. Maybe they're related somehow? :biggrin1: Do you use the Pure Paws and CH on him?


LOL they are related. Bandit is Tori's dam and I believe it's Hillary that had him so that would be Bandit's half sister so that makes them cousins. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, I use the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and Coat Handler Conditioner on him. (Just in case others aren't sure what we are talking about.)
> 
> Today, I took Mousse and Jubilee to a very large puppy match where we had an entry of 10 Havanese. We had a really fun time with Kathy, Elaine, Kristine & Joy (both of Colina Havanese) and a couple others, spending all day there. Mousse ended up with Best of Breed in the puppy competition and got a Group 3! (I didn't expect to get anything with the competition we had, so that was a huge surprise.)
> Kathy's Gracie took Best of Breed in the Bred-By & Adult competition. Wooo Hooo!


It was a fun day and the weather was awesome too. Mousse is so devoted to his mommy and he showed like he had been doing it for years!!! Gracie won really by default, she was the only Havanese entered in the adult classes!!!! LOLOLOLOL Then in the group, Gracie decided it was time to roll and rub in the grass. She DID NOT look nor act like a show dog, but she sure had fun!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> He is maturing so nicely! And keeping the rich color! Did you pick a full name yet?


So sorry I missed this Amanda! Yes, we have registered his name with an idea from Kathy... combining the chocolate & orange from his litter theme. Can you guess it? (See image below for hint)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll Guess, is it "Havatahava's Citrus Sunset"???

Congrats on his fun wins.
So I see he started his show career a little sooner than you thought


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A B Match isn't really much more than confirmation class without the coaching. LOL! 

You're very close on the name. His name has four words in it: Havtahava _______ Citrus Sunset.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> A B Match isn't really much more than confirmation class without the coaching. LOL!
> 
> You're very close on the name. His name has four words in it: Havtahava _______ Citrus Sunset.


I am playing with you on the show career thing

okay so then it is "Havtahava Intense Citrus Sunset"??

Am I right??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Havtahava Intense Citrus Sunset


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I had so much fun yesterday, although it was very long. Kathy don't make light of your win, I loved seeing you in the ring and with no pressure. I also commented that Gracie was there for an impropto romp in the park, just like the standard says. As to the Chocolate Mousse, that is one beautiful boy. His color is so very chocolate and not just a dilute color of it. He went out there and did a great job in the ring, I should know because I was behind her with puppies that were on leads for the first time. The judge was great and allowed double handling, now normally allowed in the ring. The puppies had a fun day and really enjoyed all the attention. Kimberly, it will be so nice to have you back in the ring and showing again with your two puppies. Great job and they really showed off well, Kimberly took BOB and with Kathy on her little girl BOS. Great day and great friends.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather & Amanda - looks like you're thinking on the same lines. Pick a different word though.

Elaine, I think you mean _*not *_normally allowed. Ha ha! I blurted out "double handling!" but I think it was the only way that judge was going to see those puppies walking in the ring. LOL! Cutey patooties.

Julie V., if you're reading this, Kathy handled Jubilee very well!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Heather & Amanda - looks like you're thinking on the same lines. Pick a different word though.


Havtahava Dark Citrus Sunset. ????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One more try Christy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I probably won't be around often today, so I'll just post it: Havtahava Ghirardelli Citrus Sunset.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

havtahava dark citrus sunset???
or
havtahava cacao citrus sunset ????


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I probably won't be around often today, so I'll just post it: Havtahava Ghirardelli Citrus Sunset.


That was my next guess ghirardelli or chocolate citrus sunset.

anyway, I like the name


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Heather. It's not one of the catchier choices, but it fit the bill perfectly for what I was trying to create.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Kimberly!

I have not had a chance to catch up on this thread until now...congrats on the big win with Mousse! Daddy Brutus is very proud of his little guy! Wow does that boy have a nice coat....and he really did hold his color! I am looking forward to seeing him in person SOON!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, very, very soon!  Please give some loving to his daddy from me! (And you found this thread fast. I just posted it two days ago.)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kimberly!

Mousse is so handsome! Congrats on his win!!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Ryan! I hope to start getting some show pictures next month and then we'll see how "handsome" pans out for him. Ha!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW! CONGRATULATIONS ON THE WIN KIMBERLY AND MOUSSE! THAT BOY WILL BE A STAR!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah!! New pictures of Mousse! Handsome boy!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats on the wins Kimberly and Kathy!!!

What a fun weekend. Did anyone take pictures?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a few pictures of Kathy & Gracie in the ring, but I don't think anyone else was taking pictures. I'll try to post them after I get a few other things done, but it may not be until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I have a few pictures of Kathy & Gracie in the ring, but I don't think anyone else was taking pictures. I'll try to post them after I get a few other things done, but it may not be until tomorrow morning.


Oh NO!!!!!!!! Probably not good pics to post.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly!

IWAKP also. Kimberly sometimes I should be stronger (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The humans in the photos will get first approval rights before publication.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

He. Is. Gorgeous! I LOVE dark chocolate and Mousse is definitely rich and smooth - what a handsome pup!

Congrats Kimberly on such a beautiful little guy!

His close-up shots are absolutely mind blowing. Those eyes are incredible.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Congratulations on Mousse's win, I am not surprised as this boy is gorgeous. I am glad my little Jubilee was in good hands. :biggrin1: Does she like competing in the ring?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julia, so far she seems to enjoy it. She's a skinny minnie, so it will be nice when her metabolism slows down a bit, but you can feel every angle on her quite well right now. Ha ha. Your little girl is doing well for you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Havtahava Ghirardelli Citrus Sunset"*

That's a perfect name for Mousse, Kimberly! I thought of it as soon as I saw the picture of that chocolate bar. Chocolate AND orange..... yummmmmmmmyyyyy! 

Congrats on the wins, ladies! :whoo: Hope to see more pics of the choco boy soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I missed a thread about my very own named Mousse! haha, who knew that the name I picked would have stuck? And yes, I am proud of that. 

Love the pics! And congrats on the win!!! Mousse is SO beautiful, he should win every time from now on.


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG another beautiful chocolate puppy. He's so handsome. I bet that hairdo is quite a task, but worth every moment


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty wants to see some new photos of her favorite chocolate puppy man...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I second that. ASAP*


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG kimberly, I missed this thread...I could eat THIS mousse RIGHT up!!!!!! How beautiful he is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mousse and I did a lot of traveling in October, including heading up to Illinois to see Diane & Karen of Windfall Havanese and Brutus (his father). Diane and I took a trip together and went down to Springfield, Ill. for a few shows. He picked up a major there and later took a picture with his dad. Unfortunately, neither of the photos are spectacular, but hey, you asked for them! 









Mousse awarded a major win under Judge Leslie Hiltz









Son and father, Mousse and Brutus, along with me and Karen
(His tail was blurred as he watched a young girl just outside the frame of the photo and hoped to get the toy from her. LOL!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He is almost halfway to his championship with 7 points and one major.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love seeing these pictures of such gorgeous dogs. Thanks for posting them! Mousse looks really dark and rich in these photos, and Brutus looks so squeezable and perfect!

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Go Mousse and Kimberly! :whoo:

You know I love me some Mousse.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimberly, he's gorgeous!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh.My.Gosh! He's a handsome young man. 

I can't believe you were so close to me and I missed seeing you.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Kimberly,

Thanks for posting pictures. He is so handsome. Congrats on the wins. How about some with Mousse and his Mommy??


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly! You and Mousse look awesome, and he must have gotten past his aversion to the show lead!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did he have an aversion? (I don't remember)
Now he is well aware that show lead = treats, squeakers and some playing around too.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Mousse is so gorgeous! I'm glad to see the updated photos of father and son


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

He's just gorgeous! I'd love to see him in person!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what a handsome guy! Thanks for the updated photos of the "chocolate delight" :becky:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Wahoo!! Love the picture!! How cute you got to have a Daddy-Son photo shoot. I love it.

Congrats on all the wins, he is adorable!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember meeting Mousse and you having to "sneak" out the show lead...but maybe I'm wrong. Regardless, I'm so glad he's doing so well now! Congrats!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is possible, Amy. If so, it was short-lived, and I'm so glad! You must have been there right as I was introducing it to him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yumm! sweet chocolate mousse! Beautiful boy Kimberly.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh he is so handsome, I love him. He is my favorite, how is his personality? When will you be able to breed him? Do you wait until he is a champion?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Kimberly. He is a gorgeous boy. Is he going to NY? I would love to see him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Robin. His coloring is a lot like another chocolate Hav above this post. 

Champion first, health testing second. After those two, we'll consider breeding, but I want the steps in order before we hit that area.

His personality is clown & lovebug. He loves to dance around on his back feet, especially if he thinks you will pick him up and snuggle him close for a minute. He is very bouncy and you can't help but smile watching him bound through the house or out the back door. He LOVES to pester Piaget. That's his wrestling buddy.

Not this year Michele. Westminster is only for champions and he hasn't reached that stage yet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly you forgot to mention his "body slamming." I thought that he was hysterical when he would run as fast as he could into a person for some loving. Maybe he doesn't do that anymore, but he was pretty darn easy to fall in love with. He has a great personality to go with his looks. I think if he were living in my home I would have a constant perma-grin just watching him and he would most likely be able to get away with "murder!" 

How is the lovely Jubilee girl doing? I think she needs her own thread too. She was pretty much the polar opposite of this boy and I sure had a wonderful time loving her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, that is true about his body slamming. I had forgotten about it because I anticipate it when he is running towards me and tend to turn just a bit so he doesn't hurt either of us in the process. He's assertive about making sure he makes physical contact with humans or his canine pals! 

Jubilee's has been in the planning. I just got her first show photo back and should get on it. JuliaV will be all over that thread.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*YES, YES....A JUBILEE THREAD TOO! PULEEEEEZE!*


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

His personality sounds like a blast!!! Clown + Lovebugs = Hilarious Memories. 

I cant wait to see him in person again. Cute cute cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mousse sounds like a complete delight! sigh...........


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Mousse sounds like a complete delight! sigh...........


Mousse _is _a complete delight. My hubby fell in love with him and declared that we should get a THIRD Hav! Crazy man! :biggrin1:


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Your beautiful Boy Inspired me to find a chocolate*

I hope to be so lucky. I'm hearing it's difficult to get such a beautiful coat. I love looking at his pictures and hearing your stories of him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, good luck to you! I don't think I'd ever purposely seek out a chocolate, but they did appeal to me quite a bit five years ago. I do like unique dogs, but I much more prefer the black pigment.

I bred my jet black bitch who has dark, solid, black pigment to a male with solid black pigment and the stud owner and I both got a surprise with this guy in the litter. If you do a search for my topic on my Apples & Oranges litters, Mousse was one of the Oranges. He was the only one in his litter with chocolate pigment and thankfully had complete pigment at birth.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Mousse _is _a complete delight. My hubby fell in love with him and declared that we should get a THIRD Hav! Crazy man! :biggrin1:


Okay gang then we DEFINITELY know which dog my husband has to meet this summer when we're in California!!!! He is so not on board with a second dog, the last time we had two was when we had our great dane and border collie. So, really, it was more like having 8 havanese!!!!! Really, two doesn't even add up to one dane...right?!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh drat--- I was sure there would be new pictures when this thread re-surfaced. 

Kimberly? can we see more Mousse?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Jubilee's has been in the planning. I just got her first show photo back and should get on it. JuliaV will be all over that thread.


You better believe it! I've been waiting for the updates on my little Jubilee and can't wait for the pics. Amy, since you love her too, we can co-own her.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds good Julia! Although, I think you've got a geographical advantage...I'll have to wait for my July in person Jubliee fix.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, any updates on our favorite Chocolate boy, Mousse? I'd love to hear more about how he's doing and to see more pics. Please?!? :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

good job marj! you are right, i bet his coat is oh so lovely...isn't he going to have a birthday in just a few short months? i think may maybe? oooooh i love when words are put together like that!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I jumped on this bumped thread because I want to hear from Kimberly and see new pictures. K I M B E R L Y!!! YEAH


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

me too, me too


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Me too, but I think Kimberly's busy showing the next few days. But since she's always all over the place and on top of things and NEVER sleeps....we may see some Mousse pics soon eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Maryam. After all, why should Kimberly need to sleep when she can be on here posting pictures for us to wake up to in the morning? :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh gosh, I'm up way too late tonight because I was grooming him for a show tomorrow. LOL! I let him run outside in the wet grass and he "pulled a Hillary" (his mother) and ran under all the shrubs, picking up as many twigs & leaves as his coat could hold. He had a blast doing it, but not with the cleaning up effort tonight.

Amy, you're close. His birthday is in a couple of weeks - March 25.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He is stunning...*

Best of luck tomorrow. He is so darn good looking how can he not win!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I would love to see some Mousse!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Me too! Please, Kimberly?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oops - I said his birthday is in a couple of weeks and I meant days. 

I may be able to get some photos of him Sunday, but not today or tomorrow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

sigh...... We'll be patient until then.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous !!!!...Love the tongue one. Although I was making the same lip-smacking facial expression after seeing those desserts.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There's just no keeping you happy, is there, Marj?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> There's just no keeping you happy, is there, Marj?


*Ummm........ no!*

View attachment 21347

*
Still waiting !!!* ound:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Bunni keeps getting noseprints on my screen from giving her boyfriend, Mousse, smooches.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mousse would really like to see a current picture of his admirer, Dawna. Maybe it would be mutual attraction! He's pretty shallow that way.


----------

